# Would birds be any danger to a pregnant woman?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

:blink: ok, so my friend, who is pregnant is coming over to have tea tomorrow. Shed asked me if there is anything dangerous she can pick up from birds, like you can from cats. I told her I didn't think there was, but I'm not positive. 

Do any of you know of anything?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think there is, as long as she is not allergic or has asthma and your birds are not sick it should be fine. I would have her call her doctor or mabey an avain vet to double check. It is right that she should not scoop any kitty litter because she could come in contact with toxplasmosis, toxoplasma gondii is a parasite that cats can spread thorough spores in their poops. Toxplasma can cause birth defects and other problems in people.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I don't think there is, as long as she is not allergic or has asthma and your birds are not sick it should be fine. I would have her call her doctor or mabey an avain vet to double check. It is right that she should not scoop any kitty litter because she could come in contact with toxplasmosis, toxoplasma gondii is a parasite that cats can spread thorough spores in their poops. Toxplasma can cause birth defects and other problems in people.


my grandma got that when she was pregnant with one of my aunts(she had 8 kids) my aunt was born blind in one eye because of it.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

unless she has allergies or the birds have that nasty bird flu. she should be fine


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------

